# Daten aus DB nach Excel als csv für Import in felxible



## mitchih (2 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit den Inhalt eines Datenbausteins in eine Excel Tabelle zu exportieren.
Hintergrund ist der spätere Import in WinCC flexible
Habe die Anleitung auf www.runmude .com probiert funktioniert aber leider irgendwie nicht.

Hat jemand sonst vielleicht ein Tool dafür???

Ich benutze Open office ist aber eigentlich ja identisch mit Excel.

Gruß
mitchih


----------



## Ralle (3 Oktober 2008)

Willst du das per Software online oder von Hand machen?

Von Hand:

DB von SPS in Step7 kopieren. 
DB in eine Quelle wandeln.
Diese Quelle exportieren als *.awl (das ist eine Textdatei).
Diese Textdatei in Excel importieren, evtl. vorher noch mit einem Editor löschen, was dich stört.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Oktober 2008)

Hi,
schau dir mal diesen Thread an:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14877

ich habe die Excel-Version nochmal überarbeitet sodass diese auch Strukturen und Arrays verarbeitet (hänge ich nachher im anderen Thread nochmal an). Über Excel finde ich das am komfortabelsten. Kannst ja mal sagen wie das in OpenOffice so funktioniert.


----------



## eYe (3 Oktober 2008)

Also Symboltabelle klappt mit Strg+A (alles markieren), dann Strg+C(kopieren) und am ende mit Strg+V in Excel einfügen. Formatierung etc übernimmt er wunderbar. 
Mit nem DB habe ich es allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert...


----------



## mitchih (3 Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe die Quelle erzeugt, leider habe ich festgestellt, das ich die Variablen nicht importieren kann.
Ich kann die Datei zwar auswählen es werden jedoch keine Variablen eingefügt.

Meine Vermutung es fehlt der Datentyp in der Quelle??

Ich habe mal meine CSV angehängt vielleicht hat jemand ein Idee wie es geht
Danke


----------



## marlob (3 Oktober 2008)

Volker hatte da auch noch eine Idee zu
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=107774&postcount=7


----------



## mitchih (3 Oktober 2008)

Also irgendwie komme ich auf keinen grünen Zweig,

ich habe jetzt den DB gedruckt wie in Volkers Beitrag beschrieben.
Wenn ich Ihn nun importiere kommt die Fehlermeldung
Zu viele Felder definiert.
Hat jemand noch eine Idee??

Ich bin halt bequem und will die Variablen nicht händisch abtippen

Also ich gebe nochmal ein paar Infos:

Mein DB beinhaltet einen UDT mit den Daten. Dieser UDT wiederum enthält Strukturen jedoch nicht zusätzlich geschachtelt)
Habe es nochmal mit dem Siemens Tag Converter versucht ebenfalls kein Erfolg 0 Variablen importiert kommt dort als Meldung


----------

